# Libri sul Milan



## Tic (26 Dicembre 2016)

Non so se esiste già una discussione simile, ma dato che ho un buono per i libri su Amazon pensavo di comprare qualcosa a tema Milan. C'è roba interessante o cambio genere?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Dicembre 2016)

SIamo nel 2016, l'epoca di internet, in cui per queste cose si trova di tutto, nessun libro può reggere il confonto,

personalmente i libri cartacei li prenderei solo per romanzi e autori veramente rilevanti...


----------



## prebozzio (26 Dicembre 2016)

Tic ha scritto:


> Non so se esiste già una discussione simile, ma dato che ho un buono per i libri su Amazon pensavo di comprare qualcosa a tema Milan. C'è roba interessante o cambio genere?





tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> SIamo nel 2016, l'epoca di internet, in cui per queste cose si trova di tutto, nessun libro può reggere il confonto,
> 
> personalmente i libri cartacei li prenderei solo per romanzi e autori veramente rilevanti...


E a proposito di libri cartacei e autori rilevanti, nella vostra libreria non può assolutamente mancare *Il mio Sheva*, pubblicato da Urbone Publishing e scritto da me a nome di Milanworld


----------



## wfiesso (26 Dicembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E a proposito di libri cartacei e autori rilevanti, nella vostra libreria non può assolutamente mancare *Il mio Sheva*, pubblicato da Urbone Publishing e scritto da me a nome di Milanworld


----------



## prebozzio (26 Dicembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


>


Segui il link nella mia firma 
[MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] può confermare che si tratta di un massimo capolavoro della letteratura contemporanea!


----------



## Tic (26 Dicembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> SIamo nel 2016, l'epoca di internet, in cui per queste cose si trova di tutto, nessun libro può reggere il confonto,
> 
> personalmente i libri cartacei li prenderei solo per romanzi e autori veramente rilevanti...



ma quindi proprio 0? anche a livello di biografie?


----------



## fabri47 (26 Dicembre 2016)

Tic ha scritto:


> ma quindi proprio 0? anche a livello di biografie?


Io ho Milan Story di Sergio Taccone che ripercorre in maniera chiara e sintetica i più grandi momenti del Milan dalla nascita fino alle epoche di Sacchi e Capello e comprende anche una piccola citazione dei momenti più recenti come la cessione di Kakà. Concordo però, con chi dice che in rete (cercando su google e youtube) ci si può approfondire abbastanza sulla storia del Milan e forse anche in maniera più efficace. Trovo molto più interessante leggere i libri individuali degli allenatori e dei giocatori che, molto spesso, comprendono aneddoti molto interessanti. Io ad esempio ho il libro di Carlo Ancelotti Il Mio Albero di Natale che oltre ad essere molto tecnico, visto che si sofferma a parlare di schemi, moduli e preparazioni, spiega anche le differenze tra l'essere allenatore in Italia ed esserlo invece in Inghilterra, dove alla fine di ogni partita si fermano a mangiare con il tecnico della squadra avversaria appena affrontata.


----------



## mistergao (3 Gennaio 2017)

Tic ha scritto:


> ma quindi proprio 0? anche a livello di biografie?



Avevo aperto un thread simile un po' di tempo fa in Bar Milan, segnalando quali sono secondo me i libri più belli. Di libri ce ne sono tanti, ma a te cosa interessa? Sei più interessato a biografie dei singoli giocatori, a libri sulla storia della squadra o a raccolte di statistiche?


----------



## Tic (3 Gennaio 2017)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Avevo aperto un thread simile un po' di tempo fa in Bar Milan, segnalando quali sono secondo me i libri più belli. Di libri ce ne sono tanti, ma a te cosa interessa? Sei più interessato a biografie dei singoli giocatori, a libri sulla storia della squadra o a raccolte di statistiche?



direi che sui singoli giocatori potrebbe interessarmi di più magari dagli anni 2000 in poi dato che è la squadra a cui sono più affezionato


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Gennaio 2017)

Tic ha scritto:


> Non so se esiste già una discussione simile, ma dato che ho un buono per i libri su Amazon pensavo di comprare qualcosa a tema Milan. C'è roba interessante o cambio genere?



Ti consiglio senza dubbio questo in basso, attraverso le pagine della Gazzetta dello Sport viene narrata la storia del Milan dagli albori fino al ciclo Allegri se non erro (edito nell'anno 2014, circa 300 pag.). 
Vengono raccontati tutti i successi, tutti gli allenatori, i presidenti, i calciatori, i grandi colpi di mercato, ecc... un pezzo davvero unico. Rileggere gli articoli degli anni 90, 80 o anche prima, e notare come veniva raccontato quel Milan tocca le corde del cuore.


----------



## mistergao (3 Gennaio 2017)

Tic ha scritto:


> direi che sui singoli giocatori potrebbe interessarmi di più magari dagli anni 2000 in poi dato che è la squadra a cui sono più affezionato



OK, allora ti segnalo i seguenti libri:

- di Alberto Pucci: Un Angelo per il Diavolo. La favola di Kakà che però è relativo solo al suo primo anno in rossonero
- di Luca Serafini: "L'oro di Sheva - Dizionario di un campione", sempre su Shevchenko secondo me è più bello, anche se scritto prima e molto incompleto, "Il Diavolo dell'Est" di Enzo Catania, che mi pare sia stato scritto in due edizioni
- di Tiziano Crudeli: "Paolo Maldini. La storia di un campione anche nella vita"
- l'autobiografia di Ibra (anche se sfugge un po' rispetto a quelli di cui sopra"

Poi, anche se si parla di un giocatore che si era ritirato prima che tu cominciassi a seguire il calcio, ti consiglio "Il canto del cigno" di Andrea Scanzi su Van Basten.


----------



## mistergao (4 Gennaio 2017)

Oggi mi sono venuti in mente un altro paio di autobiografie, ovvero "Se uno nasce quadrato non muore tondo" di Gattuso, che ho letto e che ho trovato divertente, anche se più che un mero racconto della vita (calcistica e non) del giocatore è più un libro sul Gattuso-pensiero e "Penso quindi gioco" di Pirlo che però francamente non ho letto e non mi ispira.


----------



## prebozzio (5 Gennaio 2017)

mistergao ha scritto:


> OK, allora ti segnalo i seguenti libri:
> 
> - di Alberto Pucci: Un Angelo per il Diavolo. La favola di Kakà che però è relativo solo al suo primo anno in rossonero
> - di Luca Serafini: "L'oro di Sheva - Dizionario di un campione", sempre su Shevchenko secondo me è più bello, anche se scritto prima e molto incompleto, "Il Diavolo dell'Est" di Enzo Catania, che mi pare sia stato scritto in due edizioni
> ...


L'oro di Sheva è una roba IGNOBILE


----------



## sballotello (10 Gennaio 2017)

Io ho il libro di Teocoli sul Milan , molto molto bello


----------



## Serginho (15 Gennaio 2017)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Avevo aperto un thread simile un po' di tempo fa in Bar Milan, segnalando quali sono secondo me i libri più belli. Di libri ce ne sono tanti, ma a te cosa interessa? Sei più interessato a biografie dei singoli giocatori, a libri sulla storia della squadra o a raccolte di statistiche?



Alla fine ho acquistato (in realtà l'ho chiesto come regalo di natale) il libro di Ferrari "Milan, 85 anni di storia". Ottimo consiglio ti ringrazio, me lo sto godendo per bene


----------



## mistergao (16 Gennaio 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Alla fine ho acquistato (in realtà l'ho chiesto come regalo di natale) il libro di Ferrari "Milan, 85 anni di storia". Ottimo consiglio ti ringrazio, me lo sto godendo per bene



Si trova ancora in giro? Ottimo acquisto, quello sì che è un gran bel libro!


----------



## Serginho (16 Gennaio 2017)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Si trova ancora in giro? Ottimo acquisto, quello sì che è un gran bel libro!



Certo su ebay ne trovi varie copie e la mia è praticamente nuova. Un mio amico infatti non credeva fosse un libro di 30 anni fa


----------

